# hello



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

wow im glad i found this place, the other forums seem to be (dare i say)dead this time of year ,well a little about me i have been holding a yard haunt every year for the past 4 years, nothing big or spectactular by any means .halloween is my passion, i have learned alot by the internet ,the very first prop i made was fcg and after that i was hooked, and spend most of my days off looking up halloween related stuff on the web.im glad there other people out there like me .


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome FB. We're glad you found us as well.We're busy straight through the year, and time is running out !!! Have fun here, and see you in chat soon I hope.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Festerboy! I'm pretty new to this forum too, but man is it a good place! Glad you found it...welcome aboard!


----------



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks for the welcome guy's i feel at home here already...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome festerboy. Plenty of year-rounders here.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

We're always doing props here, buddy! Welcome!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home Festerboy! :> You have come to the right place! There's always something brewing here! Don't be shy, show us some pics of what you have done, if you have taken any. We love pics around here! :>


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome---glad you can join us, this place is like no other


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the party festerboy!!! Take your shoes off, kick back and stay a while!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> Welcome to the party festerboy!!! Take your shoes off, kick back and stay a while!


And with that note festerboy, keep your eye on Ghostess, she can be a stinker! lol


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy welcome to where the sickness is fed year round


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the darker side of the web!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome festerboy!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WOO HOO!!! Another Ohio-ian! lol. Welcome festerboy!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Pics ARE good. Show us whatcha got. C'mon, you know you wanna!!!!


Welcome by the way.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum festerboy!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Glad to hve you here.


----------

